# Cuteness here!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This photo just charmed me so I thought it should be painted.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

That's very very cute! Love both the original and your painting!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I LOVE IT! My daughter has a pretty swelled head now...at 5 this is celebrity status  Thank you so so much, it's wonderful! Can't wait to get with you on purchasing the original!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is great!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That is FANTASTIC tiny!! What a great photo, and you made it come alive even more! Love it!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies. There is just something about some paintings; they have a spark. Some do, some don't and when they do, you look at them and find yourself assuming the same facial expression and position as the subject. At least I do! Smiling now!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww! This is fantastic!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Such a sweet photo, and a great reproduction!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OMG that is SOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Absoloutly lovely Tinyliny!! You caught the childs expression perfectly.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got the original in the mail! Caroline, it is AMAZING! I absolutely love it!!!!! I will post pics after I get it framed.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Absolutely beau!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Beautiful Marlea and Me*

Marle Warlea asked for a portrait. This photo has a very sweet and classicly elegant look to it, so I chose to do this one. I really wanted to capture the softness in her beautiful , young face, and her connection to the horse. Hope you can feel that.
I tried to work quicker and not get snagged in the details.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

AHHHH! i love it!!


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

can you do this one... please please please


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Marle Warlea asked for a portrait. This photo has a very sweet and classicly elegant look to it, so I chose to do this one. I really wanted to capture the softness in her beautiful , young face, and her connection to the horse. Hope you can feel that.
> I tried to work quicker and not get snagged in the details.
> 
> View attachment 63828
> ...


 i got my pictures the other day  mums put them in our hallway as centrepiece!! thankyou for the other one as well i love them so much


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Both are amazing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I haven't done any artwork for like a month! Argh!

I must get going again!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As ever I'm blown away by your talent which is there in breadth and depth. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't really been on here in the past couple of months. First thing I came looking for was your artwork. Beautiful. Both these pieces are just beautiful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So good to hear from you. I have not had much to post lately.
I havn'e had a lot of work, commissioned. Did some chinese stuff and messing around. Right now, both of my parents are having serious health issues, like life threatening to old people, so I am super stressed. I do have one in progress whiich I will post when done.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Tiny, I am sorry to hear about your parents. I hope things smooth out for you soon.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i'll be thinking of you tinyliny


----------

